# Hello



## Calistyle033 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello,

I am 31 years old and my wife is 28 years old. We have a 16 month old son. We are both professionals and working consistent and well-paying jobs.

We have been having marriage issues and trying to juggle life, our personal needs and each other as our daughter was unplanned and was a huge change for us. We have got in to the point that we will trying counselling and if it doesn’t help, we will go our separate ways.

We typically make our relationship priority as much as we can and do date nights at least 4-5 times a month and a lot of errands and spend days together doing chores etc. She has said that quality time is very important to her in a relationship.

Need see help with few issues we are having


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Having kids brings a lot of stresses to the relationship. As the child grows you will have different issues but there will always be issues. You just have to learn how to deal with them so that they have minimal impact on your marriage.

If your wife needs more time together, then, work out some method to spend more time together. What does quality time means to her?


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

What do your date nights consist of? Are they fun and varied (activities, days, etc) or always the same and relatively boring and predictable? I'd recommend you read a couple of books. The married man's sex life primer and mating in captivity. Those are good place to start, but I'm sure others will add their recommendations as well.


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

4-5 times a month for date nights? Good for you! That is way beyond what my and my wife's schedule allows. We take turns calling the shots for dates though....
You said that your "personal" needs are not being met or to your liking? Can you explain that?


----------



## Calistyle033 (Aug 22, 2018)

I'll post in more detail in the relationship and addiction forum...would I be able to get access please?


----------



## Fredrick (Aug 6, 2018)

Calistyle033 said:


> I'll post in more detail in the relationship and addiction forum...would I be able to get access please?


Not much sure but you can try. All the best!


----------

